# Pole barn builders needed



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

I own some land in wellston area, but live down state, and am looking to put a 30x48 pole barn on it this spring when the frost leaves the ground. I am wanting ro know if anyone could give me some names or numbers of contractors in the area that may build these. I could also pay for the kit at Menards or a lumberyard if anyone knows of carpenters that could install it.. Also looking for cement contractors. I am wanting ro get some quotes so that I can get this all in order.. Hope someone can help out, thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Watching this thread myself

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

There are a bunch of Amish up that way that do good work.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

When we first moved up here I was warned by friends and neighbors to beware...contractors would bid the cost of their next fishing or hunting trip...or their next bender, and not show up. I did a lot of homework through the local hardware, equipment and lumber suppliers and these contractors were all very well recommended. All are licensed and insured.

I've dealt with all these folks for projects around the new home in the past 3 years.
I'll also recommend them for being Conscientious, dependable and good craftsmen...and, fair pricing.


Get a bid from *Tim Krause construction*...
He's done a full roof on our home, garage, shed, 16 x 20 deck and a doorwall.
Dormers, barns, garages and expansions throughout the area...

1 866 857 2873
Irons: 231 266 2194
Cell: 23110 1653

Another one to contact for a bid is:

*Charles "Andy" Salmon - Above Average Construction*
Home and Garage Builder, Excavator, Plumber
Open and closes cabins
231 510 1393
231 859 4515

If you want heat, electric, a floor...these are some additional resources.

For electrical work:

*Ken Moss - Expert electric*
Homes, garages, businesses
Also does electric repair on boats/motors

231 848 4901
Cell: 810 335 0133

Concrete:

*Jim @ Reliable Concrete*
231 859 4218
Cell: 231 629 6817

Heating and cooling:

*Jack VanMaanen Heating*
231 848 4572
231 620 9782

Snow Plowing and landscape/lawn mowing

*Frank Welch*
Keeps the drive open and grass cut for part timers...more time to recreate!
231 848 4814


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out Morton buildings. They will take care of the structure to a completely finished interior. http://www.mortonbuildings.com/


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

jimp said:


> When we first moved up here I was warned by friends and neighbors to beware...contractors would bid the cost of their next fishing or hunting trip...or their next bender, and not show up. I did a lot of homework through the local hardware, equipment and lumber suppliers and these contractors were all very well recommended. All are licensed and insured.
> 
> I've dealt with all these folks for projects around the new home in the past 3 years.
> I'll also recommend them for being Conscientious, dependable and good craftsmen...and, fair pricing.
> ...


Any experience with Ted Fairbanks?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

"Any experience with Ted Fairbanks?" 


The only Ted I know works at Dublin hardware, very knowledgeable guy about contractors in the area. Don't know his last name.

Another source to start from scratch is the weekly Bulletin Board News, available at most of the stores in the surrounding area.


----------



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok thanks for some of the leads. About the Amish where would I start looking for Amish carpenters??


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Just a thought, a pole barn is one of the best do'it yourself projects.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Wellstonwarrior said:


> I own some land in wellston area, but live down state, and am looking to put a 30x48 pole barn on it this spring when the frost leaves the ground. I am wanting ro know if anyone could give me some names or numbers of contractors in the area that may build these. I could also pay for the kit at Menards or a lumberyard if anyone knows of carpenters that could install it.. Also looking for cement contractors. I am wanting ro get some quotes so that I can get this all in order.. Hope someone can help out, thanks in advance.


It isn't going to be big enough.......:lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> Ok thanks for some of the leads. About the Amish where would I start looking for Amish carpenters??


Start with going to Amish saw mills and asking questions. You probably won't find a website or phone number. It will take leg work.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

I personally know Tom Flynn from Lynnman. Pole barns are their specialty. 

http://www.lynnmanconstruction.com/about.html

Mike Ptak


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Start with going to Amish saw mills and asking questions. You probably won't find a website or phone number. It will take leg work.


There are a couple Amish sawmills in the Reed City area and an Amish furniture store on 10 East of Evart.
There's also a store on M115 South of Cadillac.
Time and travel distance might be a cost factor to consider...


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

Steve said:


> Watching this thread myself
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Also looking at building a barn, still not sure if I want too tackle myself or have a builder. 
Please keep us posted


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been a builder for over 17 years. Built dozens of pole buildings from start to finish. I can hook you up. Dependable and Quality.
Military veteran. Been to Tuscaloosa Al to rebuild...... wellston is a hop skip and a jump from here.
Contact me for additional info including my web site.


----------



## saltydog47 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wellstonwarrior:
I am in a similar position to you. Live downstate in Livonia and always trying to make some improvements to the cabin and property around Kaleva that I have had for a few years. A northern neighbor referred me to another neighbor who in my humble opinion is brilliant/honest/reasonable. He has done many jobs for me in my absence and will continue to do so as new projects surface. His name is Jon Sivec @ 213.590.1136 and he would appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## Wellstonwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the referral is he a contractor up there? I know a guy that lives just west of kaleva I hunt his property there every once in awhile, alto of deer there...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I know Ted Fairbanks built my polebarn...it was put in by the original homeowner but it's a great structure. My parents just had Ted put in their polebarn last fall. Everything is good but the concrete. That's more an issue with the supplier though. Unfortunately, in this case, gotta go Elmers and not local.


----------

